# Rear Derailleur Adjustment



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Folks-
I've got my new build together, and it rides great. I am in the process of dialing in the derailleurs -- I have the front one nailed, but am experiencing a quirk with the rear one. It shifts great in every gear, except that it won't stay in the biggest cog. I can shift it into and hold it there manually, but it will jump right back out after I release. Any tips? Thanks!


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like you need to adjust the low limit screw to allow the RD to move over far enough to keep the chain in that cog. Just make sure you don't give the low limit too much adjustment because you'll throw the chain into your spokes. Also, check to make sure you B screw is adjusted properly.

http://bicycletutor.com/adjust-rear-derailleur/


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Got it -- good to go!


----------

